
Amazon Has Developed an AI Fashion Designer – MIT Technology Review - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608668/amazon-has-developed-an-ai-fashion-designer/
======
CharlesDodgson
This makes the Look seem like a more interesting device.

